# Dissociative Experiences Scale



## hotrille (May 10, 2007)

Here is a link I found about an online screening for dissociative disorders at healthyplace.com:

http://www.healthyplace.com/site/tests/ ... e_disorder

One of the links is not working, but this link has some good information on dissociative experiences:

http://www.rossinst.com/des.htm

Hope that helps. 

edit: whilst looking over the second site, I noticed DID (dissociative identity disorder) mentioned in there and I didn't want to let others think that they may have this disorder. DID is more about experiencing dissocation with different identities sort of like multiple personality disorder. The other information though, I think, is relevant to symptoms of dissocation in general.


----------

